# Synarel Advice Please



## happysputnik (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello, this is my first cycle of IVF and I started on Synarel yesterday morning. When I spray up the first nostril I can feel the spray is there but on the second I'm not sure that I can. Is this normal? I just don't feel as though I'm doing it right and am worried I'm going to mess this up. Any tips on making sure I've sprayed on both sides correctly with the full dose?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi happysputnik,

Love the name 

Don't worry about the spray, you will be getting the full dose  Just make sure you wait a few seconds before doing the second spray just to let the bottle prime again. You will probably be more aware of the first spray as your nose is clear at that point so your brain registers it more acutely, when you do the second spray it takes a bit longer for the brain to catch up as it's still going 'Oh what the heck did you just stick up your nose?!' from the first time 

All the best for your IVF   Have you joined the cycle buddies board yet? Worth doing this to chat to others who are going through treatment at the same time as you. It can be good to share the ups and downs and can help to relieve some of the anxieties 

Maz x


----------



## happysputnik (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Maz,

Thanks re. the name (although I am more StressedSputnik tonight!) and coming back to me so quickly on this question. I think what's confusing me is that when I took the first dose of Synarel my throat was on fire and really bad nausea for a while afterwards. But with tonight's dose I can taste it at the back of my throat but it doesn't feel as bad as the first doses I took. I know this is a good thing but am just a bit worried I wasn't sniffing it correctly but your explanation makes sense so, thank you!

I've found my cycle buddies thread - love it that everyone on this site is so friendly and helpful.

HS x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi HS,

Glad you've joined your CB group, you'll make great frinds on there 

Don't worry you are sniffing fine, if you can taste it   It's a good thing  I would say don't stress. but I know it's impossible not to at some point during IVF  It does get easier though as the days go on and you get used to the routine of the drugs and the scans etc.. Keep   it will al be worth it in the end 

Maz x


----------



## happysputnik (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the support, Maz.

Think I'm a bit of a perfectionist and so when I do new things for the first time (anything, not just IVF) I worry endlessly I'm not doing it the right way. Feeling better for your reassurance so have resolved to be more positive when I wake up tomorrow morning and do the next dose. 

x


----------

